# sat or sunday easter weekend, galveston to freeport



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone have room on there boat. I have money for gas and bait if needed . Call Rusty 409-457-6149


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Man the winds are down but Im working nights go get em guys .May call you up some time Rusty.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Give me call if you need someone to go with you. I am off every other Saturday and Sunday.


----------

